# MI Rabbit Savvy Vets



## RO STAFF (Jan 31, 2006)

The followingis the House Rabbit Society link for Rabbit Veterinarians in Michigan: 

[url]http://rabbit.org/care/vets_michigan.html[/url]

Thislink isfor an old, but excellent list (courtesyof Petbunny mailing list subscribers). Please post any knownupdates in this thread.

[url]http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/Vet_Mich.html[/url]

With the permission of the Petbunny moderator, we have reposted those *Petbunny* Listings here:

[font="Verdana,Arial,Sans-Serif,MS SansSerif"][size="-1"][font="Verdana,Arial,Sans-Serif,MS SansSerif"][size="-1"]
*Vicki Daldin-Marsh, DVM*
*Valentine, DVM*
Animal Kingdom Veterinary Clinic
4990 Ann Arbor - Saline Rd.
Ann Arbor, MI 48103
(734) 913-0003
Recommended by: [email protected]
Recommended by: Heather
Comments by Heather: [Dr. Valentine] is very knowledgeable about theproper diet and care of rabbits. She neutered my bunny and later caredfor him when he had GI stasis (he recovered). 
Submitted: 4/03
Need directions?

*Dr. R. R. Bennett*
Animal Clinic
133 28th Street
Grand Rapids, MI
(616) 241-3651
Recommended by: Missy Anderson
Comments: Treats exotics, including the local zoo critters. Personableand knowledgeable. Has 2 house rabbits of his own. Clinic has extendedevening and weekend hours and an emergency vet on-call after hours.
Submitted: 1/96
Need directions?

*Dr. Andrea Marceri*
Vet Select Animal Hospitals
2150 Novi Rd
Novi, MI 48377
(248) 624-1100
and
Vet Select Animal Hospitals
24070 W. Nine Mile Road
Southfield, MI 48034
(810) 352-3059
Comments: There are five Vet Select Animal Hospitals. In addition toDr. Maceri there are other exotics vets at these clinics who seerabbits, birds, snakes, ferrets, and other small animals...[check the]website [to] read about theclinics, the range of services and the vets.
Recommended by: Evi Goldfield
Submitted: 3/99
Need directions?

*Nine Mile Road Vet Clinic*
24070 W. Nine Mile Road
Southfield, MI 48034
(810) 352-3059
Recommended by: Evi Goldfield
Submitted: 1/96
Need directions?

*Drs Hemholdt and Olson*
Animal Medical Center of Wyoming
2330 44th Street SW
Wyoming, MI 49509
(616) 531-PETS
Recommended by: Julia Wright
Comments: These vets are the exotics specialists in a large practice.They are experienced with rabbits, guinea pigs and birds. When you callwith questions, you actually get to speak with the vet, not anassistant. They give a 20% discount to rescuers.
Submitted: 2/00
Need directions?

*Milwood Animal Clinic*
5942 Lovers Lane
Portage, MI 49002
(616) 342-9865
Recommended by: Suzy
Comments: Kalamazoo Area
Submitted: 8/05
Need directions?

*Mary T. Seager*
Eastside Animal Hospital
2643 E. Grand River
East Lansing, MI 48823
(517) 332-2511
Recommended by: JackiAnn Wagenheim
Comments: Not only do they board my little bunny but they also justrecently spayed her. I had a pleasant experience and at a reasonableprice.
Submitted: 6/01
Need directions?

*Dr. Elizabeth Walton*
Freeland Animal Clinic
7250 Midland Rd.
Freeland, MI
(989) 695-2072
Recommended by: Jan Rebmann
Comments: I interviewed her and although she does not see a lot ofrabbits she is bunny knowledgeable. The HRS gives us a set of screeningquestions and she answered all of them right. She also said that sheknew 3 more vets in the area that see rabbits so she is well networkedand she has someone to consult with...She is also available to herclients by pager in emergency situations and if she is not she refersto an emergency clinic where they have rabbit vets...The business hoursare 10 a.m. to 5 or 6 p.m. with some Saturdays (by appointment). Thefee for a routine check up and all other charges (for surgeries andtreatments) are the same as cats.
Submitted: 8/01
Need directions?

*Dr. Andrea Golombek*
Parkway Small Animal and Exotic Clinic
39321 Garfield Road
Clinton Township, MI
(586) 416-8800
Recommended by: Lynn Larkin
Comments: Located on the west side of Garfield just north of 17 Mile Road. Dr. Golombek is a member of Michigan Rabbit Rescue.
Submitted: 12/03
Need directions?

*Steve McBride, DVM*
Cascade Hospital for Animals
6730 Cascade Road, SE
Grand Rapids, MI 49546
(616) 949-0960
Recommended by: Kirk Lowis
Submitted: 3/04
Need directions?

*Dr. John Hermann*
Kershaw Animal Hospital
9525 Wayne Rd
Livonia, MI
(734) 421-7878
Recommended by: [email protected]
Comments: Dr. Hermann is VERY nice, and he sees all of our pets (dog, cat,rabbits). Also, prices are very reasonable
Submitted: 5/04
Need directions?
[/size][/font][/size][/font]

And, the followinglist is from the *Association of ExoticMammal Veterinarians: *(Please be sure that vets on thislisttreat _rabbits_ and not just birds orreptiles). 

Again, please post any additions, commentsor updates in this thread. 

Thanks!

*Michigan *

Thomas Bankstahl, DVM
Parkway Small Animal and Exotic Clinic 
39321 Garfield Road
Clinton Township, MI 48038
Phone: 586-791-1884

Cassandra Callaway, DVM
Southpointe Veterinary Hospital 
10581 Allen Road
Allen Park, MI 48101
Phone: 313-381-7180
Fax: 313-381-7183 
Website: http://www.southpointevet.com
Email: [email protected] 



Jill Crisp, DVM 
Beech Road Veterinary Hospital 
235 Cherry Grove Lane
Commerce TWP, MI 48390
Phone: 313-538-0900
Fax: 313-531-5188 
Email: [email protected]


Christine Glikis-Fernandez, DVM
Birmingham Veterinary Clinic 
33788 Woodard Avenue
Birmingham, MI 48009
Phone: 248-647-5474
Email: [email protected]


Kurt Henkel, DVM
Charlevoix Veterinary Hospital, P.C. 
05560 U.S. 31 South
Charlevoix, MI 49720
Phone: 231-547-9841
Email: [email protected]


Bernadette Hermann, DVM 
Ford Animal Clinic 
23520 Ford Road
Dearborn Heights, MI 48127
Phone: 313-562-3422
Email: [email protected]


Amy P. Lin, DVM 
Westland, MI 48185
Phone: 734-427-8180
Email: [email protected]


Andrea Maceri, DVM 
1010 W. Oakley Park
Commerce TWP, MI 48390
Phone: 313-881-5127
Email: [email protected]


Jerrod Notebaert, DVM
Anchor Bay Veterinary Clinic
36755 Green St. 
New Baltimore, MI 48047
Phone: (586) 725-8900 
Website:http://www.anchorbay.petplace.com
Email: [email protected]


Jennifer Marie Periat, DVM 
Parkway Small Animal &amp; Exotic Hospital
39321 Garfield
Clinton Township, MI 48038


Larissa Reifur, DVM, PhD Candidate 
Michigan State University
1228 Woodcrest Lane, Apt. 104
East Lansing, MI 48823
Email: [email protected]


Heather Robertson, DVM
Animal Emergency Center
24255 Novi Road
Novi, MI 48009
Phone: 248-348-1788
Website: http://www.the animalemergencycenter.com 
Email: [email protected]


Alyson Rockett, DVM
Animal Emergency Center
24255 Novi Road
Novi, MI 48009
Phone: 248-348-1788
Website:http://www.theanimalemergencycenter.com


Lisa Walters, DVM
Southgate Animal Hospital
14420 Eureka Road
Southgate, MI 48195
Phone: 734-284-9122


----------



## RO STAFF (Jan 31, 2006)

zoecat6* wrote: *


> Ilive in Grand Rapids, Michigan and have had all 9 of my rabbits spayedor neutered atthe Animal Medical Center2330 44Th Street SW there phone number is 531-7387 ask forDr. Vincent she specializes in exotic animals and I can't recommend herhighly enough. I have never had a problem with the nine ofthem using her, she's great with rabbits.


----------



## jam224 (Apr 20, 2006)

We recently went to the *Animal KingdomVeterinary Hospital* (at the end of Jan.) and I picked up theirbusiness card. Dr. Valentine is not listed on it, so I'munder the impression that she no longer works there. We wererecommended to see Dr. Stacey Weinrick, DVM,but saw Dr.Brigette Dagenais, DVM.She was very niceandhandled Bender (our first bun)verywell. However, this was forjust for a healthcheck-up, not treatment. Both of our rabbits wereneutered/spayed at the Humane Society of Huron Valley in Ann Arbor.


----------



## Haley (Sep 18, 2006)

Rabbit Dentistry: Dr. JamesClarkson, DVM, 6011 Jackson Road -Ann Arbor, MI 48103website:http://www.westarbor.com/index.html

Dr. Clarksonis very knowledgable with rabbits. He wasable to give my bunnies a very good dental exam (molars and all) andremoved a cheek abscess for us. Great vet!

Bryan M. Cornwall, of Advanced PetCare of Oakland, 6473 Sashabaw Rd
Clarkston, MI 48346, Phone (248) 620-2900

websitelhhttp://www.advanced-petcare.comttp://www.advanced-petcare.com

Dr. Cornwall is wonderful with rabbits. He is veryup to date on rabbit-safe medications and pain management. Ihighly recommend him!!


----------



## showbunny89 (Sep 20, 2006)

*jam224 wrote: *


> Werecently went to the *Animal Kingdom Veterinary Hospital* (at theend of Jan.) and I picked up their business card. Dr.Valentine is not listed on it, so I'm under the impression that she nolonger works there. We were recommended to see Dr. StaceyWeinrick, DVM,but saw Dr. Brigette Dagenais,DVM.She was very nice andhandled Bender(our first bun)very well. However, this wasforjust for a health check-up, not treatment. Bothof our rabbits were neutered/spayed at the Humane Society of HuronValley in Ann Arbor.


I second the recommendation of Animal Kingdom! :bunnydance:Itwas a bit of a drive for us but we got all 3 of our rabbits fixed there(2 spays and 1 neuter) and they couldn't have done a better job, verybunny savvy people there. 2 paws up!


----------



## Haley (Oct 3, 2006)

Heres a few other links for rabbit-savvy vets from local rescues:

http://www.michiganrabbitrescue.org/vets.htm

Also, I know that Huron Valley Humane Society in Ann Arbor performs alot of spays and nueters for local rabbit rescues. A spay through theirvet is only $85.00 and they do send the bunnies home with metacam forpain. 734.662.4365


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2007)

both winnie and herman go to Cherrybend Animal Hospital.

10387 E. Cherry Bend Rd.
Traverse City, MI 49684 
Phone: 1 (231) 922-0500
Fax: 1 (231) 922-0161
*E-mail:* [email protected]


they see 2 different vets there, Dr. Aja who did both their neuters andDr. Richmond who they have seen in more clinical visits. Dr. Aja is onthe michigan board of vet. med. andfor AAHA (american animalhospital association). Dr. Richmond knows what she is talking about andis very informative. they have one other rabbit informed vet, but ihave never worked with them.

spay- $120

neuter- $80


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 20, 2007)

I just wanted to update that Animal Kingdom doesneuters at $60 and physical exams at $39. Not sure about spays sohopefully if anyone has any info on how much spays cost there if theycould update with that!


----------



## Haley (Mar 15, 2007)

Animal Kingdom charges $140.00 for a spay. 

Dr. Hynes charges $175.00 

Just an FYI


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't live in MI, but Rabbits USAAnnual 2007 has this to add to lists of MI rabbit-savy vets. I have noknowledge of how these vets treat the animals or the costs, but Ithough it might be able to help someone. If the vet has been previouslylisted, feel free to move/delete this listing.I would have read it butI have 8 pages of vet materials to post.


In KALAMAZOO : Dr. Smitley, Dr. Harrison, Milwood Animal Clinic, 5040 Meredith Dr. 49002. # (616) 342-9865

In LIVONIA : Dr. Sharon Sheehy, DVM, VCA Animal Hospital of Livonia, 18790 Middlebelt Rd., 48152. # (248) 615-7670

In NOVI : Dr. Christine Rearick, Vet Select Animal Hospital, 2150 Old Novi Rd., 48377. # (248) 624-1100

In RICHMOND : Gretchen Steininger, DVM, Vet Services, 34448School Section Rd., 48062. # (580) 212-7333. [email protected]

In SOUTHFIELD : Dr. Andrea Maceri, DVM, 24070 W. Nine Mile Rd., 48034. #248) 352-4560

In WESTLAND : Charles Furth, DVM, W.land Veterinary Hospital, 7610 Wayne Rd., 48185. # (313) 261-5900


----------



## jam224 (Jul 18, 2007)

We take our bunnies to *Dr. Jennifer Hynes* in Westland, MI:

Cherry Hill Animal Clinic
211 Newburgh Road
Westland, MI 48185
(734) 326-6699

Our most recent visit was in Sept. of 2006 and the checkup was $34.

Dr. Hynes also had us pick up a business card for an ER that she said she would trust with rabbits:

Animal Emergency Center
24255 Novi Road
Novi, MI 48375
(248) 348-1784
http://www.theanimalemergencycenter.com


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (May 19, 2008)

*jam224 wrote*


> Dr. Hynes also had us pick up a business card for an ER that she said she would trust with rabbits:
> 
> Animal Emergency Center
> 24255 Novi Road
> ...


I had to take my Thumper to this vet on a Sunday morning for an eye emergency one weekend, and I would highly recommend them. Everyone there was sweet, and they did wonderful with my old man.


----------



## golfdiva (Aug 17, 2008)

*



Dr. R. R. Bennett
Animal Clinic
133 28th Street
Grand Rapids, MI
(616) 241-3651
Recommended by: Missy Anderson
Comments: Treats exotics, including the local zoo critters. Personableand knowledgeable. Has 2 house rabbits of his own. Clinic has extendedevening and weekend hours and an emergency vet on-call after hours.
Submitted: 1/96

Click to expand...

*Dr. Bennett is winding down his participation in the practice. He has several young associates working there now. I was not impressed with the one I saw. He gave Hershey CatLax for hair balls. I came here and found out that would be ineffective at best and possibly make things worse! (I'm glad Hershey didn't like it and wouldn't eat it!)


----------



## JeffS (Sep 23, 2009)

Wayne Beasley, DVM
Cedar Creek Veterinary Clinic
2295 N. Williamston Road
Williamston, Michigan 48895
(517) 655-4906
http://valuewebdesigners.com/cedar_creek_veterinary_clinic.htm

So far he's treated my rabbits for ringworm and he trimmed Riley's molars. Beyond that I can't say how good he is but he's very confident and calm and has years of experience with rabbits. They have a resident tortoise, Meeko, who is awesome. A visit is $42.


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 8, 2009)

Cedar Creek Vetrinary clinic in Williamston, MI is AMAZING. They've gotten my rabbit through GI stasis and a pasteurella ear infection with slight head tilt(!) with FLYING colors. There are four vets at the practice, and Hazel has seen Dr. Michelle Hessell, Dr. Derek Nolan and Dr. Wayne Beasley, and they were all VERY knowledgable about rabbits (Dr. Cheri Beasley is great with cats too, but I don't know if she does rabbits?). Can't recommend this clinic highly enough! They're great with all other pets too, including exotics! Our ferret and cat go there as well. 

Cedar Creek Veterinary Clinic
2295 N. Williamston Road
Williamston, Michigan 48895

Telephone: (517) 655-4906
FAX : (517) 655-5050

Their website: http://valuewebdesigners.com/cedar_creek.htm


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 8, 2009)

Ooops-- just saw the post above mine is for the same clinic, ha ha! At least they come double recommended!


----------



## swanlake (Feb 8, 2010)

At Parkway Small Animal and Exotic Hospital in Clinton Township, I also recomed Dr. Periat. She has treated all of my rabbits so far. The rescue I work for goes here as well and often sees Dr. Golombek. Highly recomended


----------



## ratmom (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone know of a good rabbit vet in belleville?


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 11, 2010)

Tekonsha Animal Hospital
(517) 767-3011 
828 N Main St, Tekonsha, MI 49092 Get directions

I go to these vet's for my rabbits and dogs..


----------



## ratmom (Oct 15, 2010)

Just a heads up Dr Hermann doesn't do neuters anymore. I need to get my sherman neutered badly lol


----------



## Evey (Feb 20, 2011)

*Dr. Jennifer Hynes *is no longer at Cherry Hill Animal Clinic. She has now moved to Countryside Veterinary Clinic at the Hamburg, MI location. 

[sup]Countryside Veterinary Clinic [/sup] 7440 M-36
Hamburg, MI 48139
(810) 231-3476 
Hours of Operation: M, T, W, Th 8 â 8 Fri 8 â 5 Sat 9 â 2 Sunday Closed

http://www.countrysidevethosp.com/


----------



## Yield (Feb 20, 2011)

[align=center]I go to Dr. Parks at Easthaven Animal Hospital in Ann Arbor every Monday to get Sabriel's cast changed. 

She is very knowledgeable veterinarian. She knows not only of rabbit health, diet, handling, and I have heard of her doing amputations on them as well. She works with the rabbits at Great Lakes Sanctuary. She doesn't know EVERYTHING about broken legs but she has done SOOOO much good for Sabriel with his and I'm sure she has learned a lot along the way =)

The people there are very friendly and we are also switching for my dogs to go there as well. The prices appear to be good as well =) I am so glad I went there and I now have a veterinarian I can trust if my rabbits get sick =)

1-734-971-3444
2140 S Huron Pkwy
Ann Arbor, MI 48104


----------



## ratmom (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow I didn't even know she left, thanks for posting this.


----------



## ratmom (Feb 20, 2011)

*Yield wrote: *[align=center]


> I go to Dr. Parks at Easthaven Animal Hospital in Ann Arbor every Monday to get Sabriel's cast changed.


[/align][align=left]Does she have reasonable prices? 
[/align]


----------



## jujub793 (Feb 21, 2011)

I use Dr. Klein at Erwins Veterinary clinic at 10523 S Graham Rd St Charles, MI. He has spayed two of my rabbits and done one neuter. he does not have a lot of rabbit patients but he is the on call vet for the saginaw childrens zoo where they have lots of rabbits. He and his staff are very nice and their prices are very reasonable.


----------



## Yield (Feb 21, 2011)

ratmom wrote:


> *Yield wrote: *[align=center]
> 
> 
> > I go to Dr. Parks at Easthaven Animal Hospital in Ann Arbor every Monday to get Sabriel's cast changed.
> ...



[align=center]From what we have experienced, yes. And we trust her.


----------



## ratmom (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Yield I'll give them a call, hoping they know about rats too


----------



## Yield (Feb 21, 2011)

ratmom wrote:


> Thanks Yield I'll give them a call, hoping they know about rats too



You're welcome =)
They might! I wish you luck =)


----------



## scissors (May 3, 2012)

well..as we all have questions here..I live in Rockford, Michigan..Wondering of a rabbit spay around here ? Nancee


----------



## LauraD (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello there, I'm posting yet again asking the same thing! I'm worried about my bun, so I figured I should post here too! 

The vet I see now it not nearly savvy enough, and I'm in the Detroit area.

I have seen Parkway Clinic on a lot of lists, does anybody have any experience with them?

Anybody have any other suggestions?


----------



## TinksMama (Jun 5, 2013)

When I had rabbits I took them to see Dr. James Siegler in Brown City. I don't know if he spays/neuters rabbits though, because mine only went to him for wellness exams. The last time I was there (fall 2011) an exam fee was $35. So anyway here's the info for the clinic...

Brown City Veterinary Clinic
4455 Main St, Brown City, MI 48416
(810) 346-2040


----------



## existenziell (Jul 5, 2013)

Well, the posts here are a bit old and out of date. I'm currently looking to get a rabbit spayed and I'm in the Grand Rapids area. I would be willing to travel if the price is very reasonable. I called some of the places on this list and the lowest I could find was $190 at the Animal Clinic in Grand Rapids. Is there some place that's cheaper than this that you have had experience with? Obviously, I want my bunny to be safe and get through the procedure okay, but I also don't want to break the bank.


----------



## ohbunnies (Nov 21, 2014)

Grand Traverse Veterinary in Traverse City Michigan has multiple rabbit savy vets, thankfully!

Dr. Jeffrey Krysinski, Dr. Jane Alexander-Krysinski, and Dr. Marianne Jossens.

All three of them have worked with me, and Dr. Alexander just did major incisor removal surgery on my rabbit Chubs. It went very well, she's very educated with rabbits and small pets.

3805 Veterans Drive
Traverse City, MI 49684
(231) 946-3770


----------

